# senator rod eye repair



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a Senator rod that needs an eye replaced. Is there someone in the Milton area that could do this for me and for how much.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Got it taken care of.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Who did you get to replace it and how much did it cost?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Tight lines b&t did it for $8. Can't even tell that a replacement was done. Awesome workmanship.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And that was a new guide, wrapped, and flex coated?


----------

